# The Cave of Dragonflies Fan Club



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 13, 2008)

Because we all know the site is awesome. So, post, join, and tell people what your favorite part of the site is. And never forget to drink tea and eat cod.

People who joined:
*~[Insert Name Here]~*
Shadowstar


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Joinage, my favorite part...?*thinks* All of it. Especialiy the in-game humor part. 

I'm fairly sure a thread like this was locked... Oh well.^^


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I remembered something like it from a long time ago, but I haven't seen anything of the sort for a while. Plus, I think that was on the old forums. In-game humor is one of my favorites, too. And you are now on the list of people who joined!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 13, 2008)

Joinsauce~


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope, pointless.


----------

